# Like Stout beer? Try one of the best!



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Victory Storm King Stout

http://ratebeer.com/Beer/victory-storm-king-imperial-stout/626/

http://www.victorybeer.com/storm_king.html

If you can get it, try it out! Very rich stout with prominant hops flavor as well. Right up there in the realm of old rasputin and brooklyn double chocolate stout.


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

Just about everything they make is excellent. Great brewery. Their Barley Wine is also awesome.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Schecter30 said:


> Victory Storm King Stout
> 
> http://ratebeer.com/Beer/victory-storm-king-imperial-stout/626/
> 
> ...


Indeed :tu


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

This is one of my favorite beers mmmm tastes like chocolate covered cherrys


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Very good IMHO, I also like the Moonglow, Golden Monkey and some of their other beers.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Heard nothing but good things about their brews.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Heard nothing but good things about their brews.


you know if we can get 'em around these parts? never saw them around (I dont think)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

King James said:


> you know if we can get 'em around these parts? never saw them around (I dont think)


I found a few in Southern Wisconsin, Jimmy... 

DISCOUNT LIQ MILW 5031 W. OKLAHOMA AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
WHOLE FOODS - PROSPECT 2305 N. PROSPECT MILWAUKEE 
WOODMAN'S - KENOSHA #27 7145 120TH AVENUE KENOSHA 
G. GROPPI FOOD MARKET 1441 E. RUSSEL AVE. MILWAUKEE 
DISCOUNT LIQ WAUKESH 919 N. BARSTOW STREET WAUKESHA 
COMET CAFE 1947 N. FARWELL MILWAUKEE 
HIGHBURY 2322 S. KK AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
DOWNER WINE & SPIRITS 2638 N. DOWNER AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
ROMAN'S PUB 3475 S. K.K. AVE. MILWAUKEE 
R N R LIQUOR & CONV. 8333 W. MORGAN AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
OTTO'S ELM GROVE LIQUOR 15380 WATERTOWN PLANK RD. ELM GROVE 
LANDMARK 1850 5905 S. HOWELL AVE. MILWAUKEE 
V RICHARDS 17165 W. BLUEMOUND ROAD BROOKFIELD 
TENUTA'S LIQUOR & WINES 3203 52ND ST KENOSHA 
CAFE' LULU 2265 S. HOWELL MILWAUKEE 
GILBERT LIQUORS 2853 N. OAKLAND AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
SENTRY FDS #2825 3255 GOLF ROAD DELAFIELD 
ROOT CELLAR 1818 N HUBBARD STREET MILWAUKEE 
SENDIK'S CAPITOL DR. 18985 W. CAPITOL DRIVE BROOKFIELD 
CAPTAIN MIKE'S KENOSHA 5118 6TH AVENUE KENOSHA 
BEANS & BARLEY 1901 E. NORTH AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
BERT'S BEER DEPOT 2523 E. OKLAHOMA MILWAUKEE 
SENTRY - KENOSHA 7014 GREEN BAY RD. KENOSHA 
SENTRY - RACINE 5740 WASHINGTON AVE RACINE 
OTTO'S BEVERAGE ON OAKLND 3476 N. OAKLAND AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
SENDIKS MARKET ELMBROOK 2315 N 124TH ST BROOKFIELD 
SUNRISE FOOD MARKET 2879 N. WEIL STREET MILWAUKEE 
STENY'S 800 S. 2ND STREET MILWAUKEE 
MARKET BASKET 14835 W. LISBON BROOKFIELD 
SENDIK'S DOWNER 2643 N. DOWNER MILWAUKEE 
OTTO'S BEVERAGE CNTR-MILW 4163 N. 76TH STREET MILWAUKEE 
LIBIAMO 221 W. GALENA ST. MILWAUKEE 
RED ROOM 1875 N. HUMBOLDT MILWAUKEE 
CHICAGO AVENUE LIQUOR 309 N. CHICAGO SOUTH MILWAUKEE 
WELLS STREET TAVERN 505 WELLS ST DELAFIELD 
MARTHA'S VINEYARD 601 B S. 1ST STREET MILWAUKEE 
SENOR LUNA'S N BERLIN 1901 S. CALHOUN ROAD NEW BERLIN 
PARKSIDE LIQUOR & GROCERY 2700 N. MURRAY MILWAUKEE 
ELLIOT'S BISTRO ON MURRAY 2321 N. MURRAY AVENUE MILWAUKEE 
HOUSE OF FRANK N' STEIN 726 E. CENTER ST. MILWAUKEE 
AVENUE WINE & LIQUOR 4075 S. HOWELL AVENUE MILWAUKEE


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Another good stout.

I'm only ~90 min from that brewery, need to make a road trip one of these days...


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm going on a beer run today to stock up for vacation. I will definitely look for this. :tu


----------



## denverdog (Dec 10, 2007)

This has long been a favorite of mine. I would go out on a limb and say it is the best "6 pack" stout out there. Now if Goose Island Bourbon County Stout came in 6 packs instead of 4 packs, I would have to change that opinion. 

Another inexpensive 6 pack stout is Obsidian by Deschutes. Not quite as good but still one of the best for the money (under $10).


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

I also like Dogfish head Chicory Stout. Supposed to be released Dec. 1st but haven't seen it around yet.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

the DFH is also a good stout I still have half a case from last year.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation.
:tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Here is another one from Ommegang. They are one of my Favorite Brewers.
This Stout has hints of chocolate and espresso. Pours a deep dark color with 
a beautiful tan head. Smoky and rich with a slight kick @ 7% ABV. Another great 
offering from Ommegang!

Clicky!


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

MMM..yummy. I found some locations in Colorado and I love Dark beers!

Must get some to try lol...now you have me all drooling, hahah.:tu


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I am always looking for a new beer to try.

Woogie


----------

